# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  "блин е мое" (песня Саша + маша)

## жижко

приветик 
кто нибудь мне скажет точно что значит это выражение "блин е мое" ? 
спасибо

----------


## Оля

> приветик 
> кто-нибудь мне скажет точно, что значит это выражение "блин е мое" ? 
> спасибо

 Оно ничего не значит   ::

----------


## жижко

вообще ничего не значит... или значит  "ничего" ?    ::

----------


## Оля

> вообще ничего не значит...

 Да.
Это просто набор слов, когда человеку нечего сказать. Немного (специально) похоже на ругательные слова, но они не ругательные  ::  
Иногда можно так сказать, когда человек чем-то недоволен. "Блин, ё моё! Опять машина сломалась!" Но в песне это просто набор слов, по-моему.

----------


## Оля

Пожалуй, можно сказать, что это что-то вроде междометия   ::

----------


## жижко

понял, спасибо ! 
до скорого

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ё моё, какие слова!

----------


## Moryachka

У меня преподаватель русского, стоя спиной к нам, однажды споткнулся о провод для своего ноутбука и в процессе сбил какое-то оборудование со стола, что вызвало у него вот это самое "Ё моё!"  Он сразу обернулся с таким сконфуженным (как вы думаете - это правильный перевод английского "sheepish"?) выражением на лице, что мне было трудно не засмеяться.  Может быть так выражаться не то, что грубо, а просто не очень прилично для профессора?  Спасибо!

----------


## JJ

Мне кажется что здесь "ё" - эвфемизм ё@. Поэтому профессор и был сконфужен, при учениках почти выматерился...  ::

----------


## Moryachka

Ага  :: , тогда понятно - спасибо, JJ!   ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

> ...Он сразу обернулся с таким сконфуженным (как вы думаете - это правильный перевод английского "sheepish" ...

 В данной ситуации нет. Сконфужен - это "смутиться", "чувствовать за собой вину". К "скромности" или "застенчивости" не относится. Если sheepish перевести как "глуповатый", то тоже не очень подходит. Если бы он просто упал и засмущался бы от своей неловкости, то вид у него действительно был бы глуповатый. 
А если без придирок, то любое подходит  ::  В беседе и так поймут, что его лицо налилось краской, и ему было неловко.

----------


## Wowik

> Мне кажется что здесь "ё" - эвфемизм ё@. Поэтому профессор и был сконфужен, при учениках почти выматерился...

 Это так и есть - эвфемизмы 
Блин - бл@(дь)
ё - ё@.  
моё - просто в рифму, чтобы фразу закончить, которую дальше ё продолжить не удалось. Выдохнуть-то надо, а то перед тем как ругнуться воздуха в лёгкие много набираешь. 
ЁПэРэСэТэ
ёрш твою медь
япона мать
ёханый компот
ёханый Бабай
ёксель-моксель
ёлки-палки
ёлки-моталки

----------


## Mikhail_S

... ядрена-моть 
кста.
ёханый компот это от татарского "ёкарный бабай"  ::  Это в чистом виде мат по-татарски.

----------


## JJ

Кстати, "бабай" по-татарски "дед". Я бабай и ты бабай, ты мне мозги не е@ай...  ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Кстати, "бабай" по-татарски "дед". Я бабай и ты бабай, ты мне мозги не е@ай...

 В общем-то и у фразы иной смысл  ::  
Кста, Дед Мороз по-татарски - Колотун бабай  ::

----------


## Propp

А Баба-Яга -- "Кошмар-апа".
Можно ещё сказать "японский городовой!" In th ebeginning it sounds like [йе...], as [йе...] in "е@@ть мой @@@!"

----------


## BappaBa

А Кащей Бессмертный - Чахлик Невмирущий =)

----------


## Юрка

> А Кащей Бессмертный - Чахлик Невмирущий =)

  А в "Слове о полку Игореве" слово кащей употребляется в значении "раб".

----------


## charlestonian

> приветик 
> кто нибудь мне скажет точно что значит это выражение "блин е мое" ? 
> спасибо

 Мадрид твою Лиссабон в Португалию  ::

----------


## Indra

> Мадрид твою Лиссабон в Португалию

 Ангидрид твою мать, перекись водорода!

----------


## DagothWarez

> Ангидрид твою мать, перекись водорода!

 Индра, боже. Не ожидал услышать крепких словечек от вас. 
Читаю и краснею.   ::

----------


## Indra

Ну я еще и не то знаю! 
Например, этилендиаминтетраацетат натрия )))

----------

